# Morning Papers



## Enri (Mar 5, 2010)

Wrote this thing out as a required paper. Be patient with my feeble excursions into social activism, hahaha. I hope they pass off as somewhat interesting. thanks guys! 

_ A good teacher is characterized first and foremost by an individual driven by a passion and a love to educate the newer generation. This drive is characterized chiefly by the absence of its opposite – a love and a passion for a bi-weekly check.
A good teacher is one, who, rather than flowing drollsome-like down the main gates of the social fare, takes the opportunity to teach as a legitimate persona, rather than a textbook quote. This is done through the use of the use of an internal phenomenon generally referred to as grey matter.
A good teacher is one who is not afraid to define the nature and definition of the term “good”. This implies bravery, as opposed to a spineless submission to the popular authorities on the conditions of right and wrong, or their absence.
A good teacher knows that they themselves are not truly good. They are not teaching for rankings. They teach for the sake of realities become fiction – that the understanding and novelties that are inherent in the world of the collective human fancy might one day become true – that one day, students will really become masters.
In all this, there is but a singular conclusion.
There are few, so few, who are good._
:soldier::zombie:


----------

